# Aluminum Window panels.



## marko11 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,
So, I thought that I'll come by and ask your help.

We are going to renovate our home. Currently, we are designing the new elements for the house. My wife wants to use aluminum panels for windows. I feel aluminum may look dull and unappealing. She talked with the metal fabricators named Bayview metals(http://www.bayviewmetals.com/) and they assured that they can build without losing the aesthetics. I need some more clarifications on this. 

Can anyone give me suggestions on using aluminum window panels?


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 4, 2016)

Aluminum panels aren't windows so it's probably a good idea if you give a better description of what you're actually looking to do.


----------



## marko11 (Aug 4, 2016)

This is what she has in her mind.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

You must have posted the wrong link.


----------



## GBR (Aug 5, 2016)

Google is your friend... a quick search; http://www.crlaurence.com/crlapps/s...story=39325:3252:9290:9944&ModelID=9945&pom=0

Makes it hard to clean the inside effectively... WELCOME to the forums!

Gary


----------



## joecaption (Aug 5, 2016)

You posted a picture of new construction window, a window company makes these, not a fab shop.
It's rare to see steel or aluminum windows anymore.
The frames transfer the heat or cold to the inside of the home.
Most homes today use vinyl or a composite.
Not to sure about what your referring to when you say "panels".


----------



## marko11 (Aug 7, 2016)

joecaption said:


> You posted a picture of new construction window, a window company makes these, not a fab shop.
> It's rare to see steel or aluminum windows anymore.
> The frames transfer the heat or cold to the inside of the home.
> Most homes today use vinyl or a composite.
> Not to sure about what your referring to when you say "panels".



By panels, I meant to frames. She was google several window models made out of aluminum. I just posted that for you to get the idea. 
Thanks for the advice. I will ask her to reconsider.


----------

